# Ok, fun challenge time. Album art in MS paint and clipart



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2014)

Bow before the best art your eyes have ever seen.

Next one I'm doing is Yellow & Green by Baroness in clipart. I'd love to see what you guys can come up with!


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## rectifryer (Jun 20, 2014)

My only complaint is that saturn (lol) is in front of the reaper in the paint drawing versus the other way around. This completely destroys the immersiveness of the art for me.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh this thread has potential.


----------



## asher (Jun 20, 2014)

This is amazing.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 20, 2014)

On the forum for an MMO that I used to frequent, there were a few people who made some really impressive pieces of MS Paint art. I even made a couple myself, although this is more than 10 years ago now.

BTW, the Comic Sans totally sells it.


----------



## Ajb667 (Jun 20, 2014)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Xaios (Jun 20, 2014)

I would have spelled the name properly, but the blurb in the mirror portion is ....ing perfect.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun fact: I am a terrible artist

If anyone can actually guess what it is, I'll be happy with my artistic ability


----------



## no_dice (Jun 20, 2014)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Fun fact: I am a terrible artist
> 
> If anyone can actually guess what it is, I'll be happy with my artistic ability



file name = spoiler


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Jun 20, 2014)

No prizes for guessing this one


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2014)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Fun fact: I am a terrible artist
> 
> If anyone can actually guess what it is, I'll be happy with my artistic ability








And a few from my friend:


----------



## Necris (Jun 20, 2014)

Nuclear War Now! Productions :: View topic - Drawing album covers in MS paint

A similar thread on another forum I read. This has potential to be hilarious, as you can see.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this is my new favorite pastime


----------



## Necris (Jun 20, 2014)

That death logo is great.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 20, 2014)

This is going to be my new favorite drinking game
This one should be easy to guess if you know the band lol



I think my favorite part of this is using the 'search google for this image' function when I'm finished


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2014)

EDIT: Oh no! My 3rd dudes chainsaw disappeared, and I didn't save the file (what a fool I am). Lets just pretend I don't horribly suck at proofing things, ok?


----------



## no_dice (Jun 20, 2014)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> This is going to be my new favorite drinking game
> This one should be easy to guess if you know the band lol
> 
> 
> ...



Defeated Sanity - Passages Into Deformity


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Don Vito (Jun 20, 2014)

This one deviates a bit from the original, but I like it.


----------



## Necris (Jun 20, 2014)

This thread is now kvlt approved.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh god, the Crack the Sky one


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 20, 2014)

I used to have a bunch of paint versions from threads like these elsewhere. I like the clipart idea though, that's even funnier IMO.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Luafcm (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Don Vito (Jun 25, 2014)

That's actually not bad 

Btw, Pallbearer is great!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 25, 2014)

My favorite thread on SSO. I need more.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 26, 2014)

Be kind, this was hard.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Xaios (Jun 26, 2014)

Too obvious?


----------



## Nats (Jun 27, 2014)

This is fun! I want to do one when I get home. My problem is I write left handed even though I use a mouse right handed. Actually it's not a problem; it should produce extra hilarious results.


----------



## asher (Jun 27, 2014)

If I remember, I'll cheat and try this with my Surface Pro 2's stylus.

I'll still suck.


----------



## blaaargh (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## ilyti (Jun 27, 2014)

Damn you Xaios I was gonna do black album!


----------



## ilyti (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jun 27, 2014)

Decided to do another one while waiting on my pizza

I think I've outdone myself with this one


----------



## blaaargh (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## ilyti (Jun 28, 2014)

My best one yet in all the ways


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 28, 2014)

The one on the left is an actual photograph.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 28, 2014)

I kind of cheated I'm at a friends with a drawing tablet.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## downburst82 (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## asher (Jun 28, 2014)

Augmented: Mad skills.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 28, 2014)

I think I just broke the Like button.  This thread is my new favorite thing on this forum. I'll come back with some wonderful art later.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 28, 2014)

Here are my two pieces for the day:

Buckithed










and Blink 1-derpy-2:


----------



## AndruwX (Jun 28, 2014)

I wish I were not color blind.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## facepalm66 (Jul 2, 2014)

that wale is TOTALLY stoned


----------



## Force (Jul 2, 2014)

MS Paint with a mouse pad................not fun.


----------



## Luafcm (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Nats (Jul 2, 2014)

All cozy and tucked in bed


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 2, 2014)

Not personally a fan, but my sister is. When I heard their new album was going to be called 'Feel' I couldn't help myself.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Jul 5, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Buckithed



I apologize in advance.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Don Vito said:


>



I don't remember Fonzie being on the cover of "In The Nightside Eclipse"


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 6, 2014)

Not to boast guys but im pretty sure mine is the most accurate


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 6, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I don't remember Fonzie being on the cover of "In The Nightside Eclipse"






This is where they filmed that episode of Family Guy where Peter goes on a vision quest to prove his Native American heritage to get his car back from the casino.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 6, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Not to boast guys but im pretty sure mine is the most accurate


True but I think it's implied that what we want to see is poorly done partly accidentally (because you're using ms paint) and partly on purpose. It's just funnier if it looks like a children's drawing, but you shamefully spent way too long on it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## ilyti (Jul 6, 2014)

^






HUHH?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 6, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> This is where they filmed that episode of Family Guy where Peter goes on a vision quest to prove his Native American heritage to get his car back from the casino.



Maybe it's just because of the colors, but I think it looks more like sub-zero than the Fonz


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jul 6, 2014)

Meant to be...






This took me WAAAY longer than it should have...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 6, 2014)

ilyti said:


> True but I think it's implied that what we want to see is poorly done partly accidentally (because you're using ms paint) and partly on purpose. It's just funnier if it looks like a children's drawing, but you shamefully spent way too long on it.



I know I'm just bein a


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 7, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> Meant to be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about a stretch!  I love it.


----------

